# What is dragon-stone rock?



## jack-rythm

I know its rock but does anyone truly know what this is ? where does it originate from? whats its history ? whats its true name??
I wonder if we get anything


----------



## jack-rythm

Its other name is ohko stone...


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers

maybe something like ping chau shale?


Hong Kong (??) - New Territories (??) - Tung Ping Chau (???) - Chau Mei Kok by Hansen's Hikes, on Flickr


----------



## jack-rythm

Wow that's a great image buddy!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm

When I received it in the post it was covered in red mud.. I come from Devon and soil here is very red so was wondering if it was local.. the mud is identical to mud I have seen around here.. maybe coincidence though  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somethingfishy

Its a massive pain to clean thats what it is !


----------



## Westyggx

+ 1 to that pal!


----------



## Ady34

Is it not just fossilised clay? Think you could just scrub it all away if you continued to clean it. It breaks up quite easily in your hand if you try hard enough.


----------



## Westyggx

Ady I took a pressure washer to it last week and the algae on it didn't budge lol


----------



## jack-rythm

Also due to the holes running through it the mid is everywhere, I mean inside the rock. But I also thought it was clay... so should have a huge detrimental effect. But damn its nice when its clean  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm

Damn tablet... I meant mud.. and it shouldn't have an affect! Sorry  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somethingfishy

Has anyone else been carefully cleaning one large piece and ended up with three bits 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greenview

somethingfishy said:
			
		

> Has anyone else been carefully cleaning one large piece and ended up with three bits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Three bits! What is the secret? I can get far more than that!


----------



## jack-rythm

I think he meant it breaks incredibly easy. I was literary pushing a screwdriver into it and prizing it open! You can almost break it with your hands  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

